# Quebec non-resident moose hunting



## cmac0206

I have been reading the hunting regulations and found that non-residents do not have to use a guide service for moose hunting in Quebec. Is this correct? And if so, where can one obtain a map of public (huntable land ) in WMU 13.

What is the requirements for a non resident to hunt?

Also, if non residents can hunt without a guide on public land, how would the issue of finding an unhunted area be handled?

I have a copy of the hunting regulations, but they are not clear on the topics.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pierre Couture

When you buy your non-resident licence, you MUST specify for which WMU, it's automatically printed on your licence, and you can only hunt that unit for moose. As for non-residents requiring a guide or not, I don't know.

I don't have a map of the province with the WMUs, where's unit 13?


----------



## jeronimo

Pierre Couture said:


> When you buy your non-resident licence, you MUST specify for which WMU, it's automatically printed on your licence, and you can only hunt that unit for moose. As for non-residents requiring a guide or not, I don't know.
> 
> I don't have a map of the province with the WMUs, where's unit 13?


abitibi / temiscamingue


http://www.mrn.gouv.qc.ca/english/p...ife/hunting-regulations/pdf/zone12-13_ang.pdf

as for a map of huntable public land i have never been able to find one either.


----------



## Macker

what units are good for moose? i am a canadian citizen living in northeastern minnesota and would love to go up to quebec for a moose hunt.......just don't know what area is best.


----------



## Pierre Couture

Macker said:


> what units are good for moose? i am a canadian citizen living in northeastern minnesota and would love to go up to quebec for a moose hunt.......just don't know what area is best.


Thing is, you can find moose pretty much everywhere in the province, I personally hunt about sixty clicks south of Quebec City. It's an archery only unit for moose, but finding land to hunt since it's all private property has become nearly impossible, and success rate has gone down. 

Highest success rate and the longest season is in WMU 1 currently, but getting drawn in the parks is pretty hard, although you have the services of a guide. There are some package deals requiring that you shoot exclusively cows in that Unit due to an extreme overpopulation (i.e. more than 3 moose per square kilometer) Private land is in very high demand and some groups have been known to fight over territory in that area.

WMU13, or any unit north of the St-Lawrence would be a good bet.


----------



## Macker

Pierre Couture said:


> Thing is, you can find moose pretty much everywhere in the province, I personally hunt about sixty clicks south of Quebec City. It's an archery only unit for moose, but finding land to hunt since it's all private property has become nearly impossible, and success rate has gone down.
> 
> Highest success rate and the longest season is in WMU 1 currently, but getting drawn in the parks is pretty hard, although you have the services of a guide. There are some package deals requiring that you shoot exclusively cows in that Unit due to an extreme overpopulation (i.e. more than 3 moose per square kilometer) Private land is in very high demand and some groups have been known to fight over territory in that area.
> 
> WMU13, or any unit north of the St-Lawrence would be a good bet.


thank you very much! i appreciate you taking the time. wmu 13 would be the closest drive for us, coming up through thunder bay. we certainly don't want to infringe on anyone's territory, so we will look for something fairly remote.


----------



## ontario moose

*thunder bay*

Hey Thunder Bay is a long drive from Temiskaming WM 13..

close to 600-700 miles.. 

the place I hunted didn't have that many people during archery hunting

it's just 1 hour from the boarder town of North Dame Due Nord. "North Temiskaming" on the quebec side (coming to quebec from New Liskeard).. I went east of the town of Remigny (spelling) .. look at some topo maps of that area. the roads going east past the cemetery eventually go close to the Ottawa river the northern extremes of it not the North Bay Ontario portion.. 

send me you e-mail and I'll send you a link on google Earth.. the place is pretty quiet.. I'd go back there 

Gilles


----------



## Macker

ontario moose said:


> Hey Thunder Bay is a long drive from Temiskaming WM 13..
> 
> close to 600-700 miles..
> 
> the place I hunted didn't have that many people during archery hunting
> 
> it's just 1 hour from the boarder town of North Dame Due Nord. "North Temiskaming" on the quebec side (coming to quebec from New Liskeard).. I went east of the town of Remigny (spelling) .. look at some topo maps of that area. the roads going east past the cemetery eventually go close to the Ottawa river the northern extremes of it not the North Bay Ontario portion..
> 
> send me you e-mail and I'll send you a link on google Earth.. the place is pretty quiet.. I'd go back there
> 
> Gilles


sent you a pm. how were the moose numbers? when did you go? was the rut in full swing? thanks.
Jeff


----------



## 4buck

I hunt north of thunderbay , armstrong area 16c also 15b good area for moose , rut i on as soon as first female says it is !! figuers I called a 42 in bull on oct 16th and he came right in


----------



## cmac0206

*thanks*

Thank you all for the info. 

I would still like to verify that a non-resident can hunt without a guide in Quebec. Anyone out there answere this???


----------



## Macker

cmac0206 said:


> Thank you all for the info.
> 
> I would still like to verify that a non-resident can hunt without a guide in Quebec. Anyone out there answere this???


i'd like to know this as well.


----------



## ontario moose

*guide*

you didn't need a guide when I last hunted moose in Q with my friend back in 2000.. I think you can hunt without a guide in Ontario too if you own property in a zone that has moose hunting

I just bot my license the day before I went out.

Gilles


----------



## Pierre Couture

cmac0206 said:


> Thank you all for the info.
> 
> I would still like to verify that a non-resident can hunt without a guide in Quebec. Anyone out there answere this???


Here's what I just found on the MNRF's website, I'll translate it:

"Le non-résident qui désire chasser au nord du 52e parallèle ou à l'est de la rivière Saint-Augustin dans la zone 19 sud doit obligatoirement utiliser les services d'un pourvoyeur. "

Non-residents wishing to hunt north of the 52nd parallel or east of the St.Augustin River in WMU 19 south must use an outfitter(i.e. guide).

Every where else it seems, a guide or outfitter isn't required.

Here's the link
http://www.mrnf.gouv.qc.ca/publicat...-chasse/regles-particulieres/non-resident.asp


----------



## ontario moose

*St.Augustin*

Pierre, I think Temeskaming is west of the St.Augustin river?

Gilles


----------



## Pierre Couture

ontario moose said:


> Pierre, I think Temeskaming is west of the St.Augustin river?
> 
> Gilles


Témiscamingue is in WMU 13 I believe. Just gotta check about that 52nd parallel thingy, but I think they should be ok, as it covers the southernmost part of James Bay










Here are the WMUs in detail...

WMU 12-13
http://www.mrnf.gouv.qc.ca/publications/enligne/faune/reglementation-chasse/pdf/zone12-13_fr.pdf

WMU 16-17, stopping at the 50th parallel for the northern limit
http://www.mrnf.gouv.qc.ca/publications/enligne/faune/reglementation-chasse/pdf/zone16-17_fr.pdf

And WMU 19 south, way east... Borders on Fermont and Labrador City, so I guess they're safe for the outfitter provision.

http://www.mrnf.gouv.qc.ca/publications/enligne/faune/reglementation-chasse/pdf/zone19_fr.pdf


----------



## Pierre Couture

Here's a screenshot of Saint-Augustin(A) which lies on the St-Augustin River in WMU 19 south. Notice that the right half of the pic is Newfoundland, so, yes, technically speaking, Témiscamingue is west of that river


----------



## ontario moose

*wmu 13*

Macker.. I think WMU 13 is fine.. 2 guys.. just need to buy a license the day before.. but they have alternating adult season's.. one you can hunt bulls, next cows.. not sure about calves though..

Gilles

p.s. Thanks Pierre.


----------



## Pierre Couture

ontario moose said:


> Macker.. I think WMU 13 is fine.. 2 guys.. just need to buy a license the day before.. but they have alternating adult season's.. one you can hunt bulls, next cows.. not sure about calves though..
> 
> Gilles
> 
> p.s. Thanks Pierre.


Here's the skinny on those alternating seasons. Last fall was "open season" i.e. bulls, cows and calves were legal. This fall, only bulls and calves will be. 2011 will be back to open season, and so on.

Now, in some units, special licences can be purchased for cows on restricted seasons, but not by a non-resident.


----------

